# I have become lethargic :(.. need serious advice



## rowingdude (Dec 31, 2006)

First..

A month ago I was in an auto accident. I bruised ribs, cracked my ulna, and screwed up one knee. I was fat before, but this is horrible. I have gone from 209lbs to 230lbs, I feel like shit because I know I let myself slip. 

Now.. My cast comes off in a couple days. My arm feels MUCH better and I can handle running on it. I can only run a mile before I am gasping for air.

I own:

Rollerblades, a rowing machine, good running shoes, a nice Lemond (road bike), and 15lb & 30lb free weights.

The plan:

Start waking up early and jogging, perhaps a couple rowing machine sets once I get this cast off.

Really, I am looking for a workout plan. I am going to use the "cutting diet" which is somewhere on this site.

So far.. this is going to be 100% natural, I might buy some ECA essentials to expedite the results.


----------



## mario_ps2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Good work bro!!! 

I know what you mean by becoming lethargic.  The remedies that I have found for me.. are to take some ester creatine and/or coffee before your workouts if it doesn't inflict your health.

Try it out and see what happens..


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 13, 2007)

mario_ps2 said:
			
		

> Good work bro!!!
> 
> I know what you mean by becoming lethargic.  The remedies that I have found for me.. are to take some ester creatine and/or coffee before your workouts if it doesn't inflict your health.
> 
> Try it out and see what happens..



I use that coffee tip with success often.


----------



## oldfella (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes a good strong cup of coffee before you train. Drink lots of water and maybe eat an apple or somethin as well. This should pep up your energy levels for training.


----------

